# Problems with Oakley



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry my Cockapoo friends that I have been so quiet recently but I have had an awful week .... Oakley has shown unwanted aggression linked to Honey being is season and it has affected us all as a family. 

He is currently staying with my parents who are experienced and loving dog owners... and although he remains tense and still slightly aggressive, he is in a better state of mind currently... 

He was in a terrible state of mind and it was rather frightening for our children to see him so aggressive towards all of us...

I have been seeking advice from a dog behaviourist, our vets and also the RSPCA were contacted and will continue to do so ... it has been really difficult, but please be sure ... I will do anything and everything to help Oakley and will not let him down, I love him and miss him very much xxx 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/09/problems-with-our-entire-male-cockapoo/


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh JoJo - Poor you and Oakley. I'll bet Honey is missing him too. I hope he calms down once Honey's season is over and he can get back to being a part of your family pack again.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want for nothing more than to have him back but most of all for him to be calm and content again....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Jojo, that's so tough on all of you  . Thank goodness you have your parents to have him and you know he is in good hands. At least you know it is only for a short time and then you will have your gorgeous Oakley back. Lots of love and :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I suppose this is the down side of having male and female dogs that aren't neutered/spayed.

Funnily enough i had my first experience of male dog aggression on Thursday when a big male mastiff type dog kept sniffing around Betty and Gizzie (a chinese crested). then Bruno, a neutered male dog (a staffie cross) came over and it very nearly kicked off big style. I'd never seen this before but it was seriously starting to kick off! Luckily the owners intervened and both continued on in different directions.

I know you want to breed your dogs Jo Jo so hope you can sort this out and you can have Oakley back quickly.

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am still a bit up in the air at the moment to be honest and rather upset he is not here with me .. however after seeing Oakley with such aggression I would not want to bred from him ... I am just happy to have him as a family pet .... I am sad but it is better I know now ... I want the very best quality puppies .. but more importantly I want Oakley to be content ...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor Oakley. He must be very confused and frustrated. Well done JoJo for getting advice and I am sure separating Oakley and Honey was the only sensible thing to do. Hugs to you all.

Karen xx


----------



## chanelNo5 (Aug 19, 2011)

Its actually cruel to keep a entire dog in the same place as a in season bitch so i am pleased you have been able to send him to your parents and also your bitch could also turn aggressive, i do not think it is your dogs fault this is what happens the urge is so strong it drives them nuts, you've always said what a lovely dog he has been in your other posts its such a shame I would think very carefully before breeding as bitches also can get aggressive over pup's if you have more than one bitch in the house!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My earlier reply has disappeared! Having a few problems with my other computer 
JoJo, I'm so sorry that things have not worked out as you had hoped. Oakley will be home again soon, and in the meantime you will be busy settling Picnic in  :hug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

chanelNo5 said:


> Its actually cruel to keep a entire dog in the same place as a in season bitch so i am pleased you have been able to send him to your parents and also your bitch could also turn aggressive, i do not think it is your dogs fault this is what happens the urge is so strong it drives them nuts, you've always said what a lovely dog he has been in your other posts its such a shame I would think very carefully before breeding as bitches also can get aggressive over pup's if you have more than one bitch in the house!


chanel no 5 i dont think what you have said is actually correct ,it is not cruel to keep a dog were a bitch is in season if it was we would never breed dogs ,in my house i have 3 entire males and when girls come in season ,no body mates any thing untill i say i am in charge of who mates who if any at all, 
jojo so sorry for you he is proberbly a bit frustrated but he will learn to control himself ,hope all gets back to normal soon cheers janice x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just read your blog Jo Jo - I am so sorry that you have had such a difficult week - and I am sure it will pass and life will return to normal.
enjoy lots of cuddles with picnic and Honey and I just hope everything will be ok for you soon!
xxx hugs xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear your household is missing Oakley- hope you can get advice from breeders and your vet and hopefully have him home soon.

Lots of breeders keep entire males and bitches together- so hopefully you may be able to get some tips on how to proceed in the best interest of all concerned.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry Jojo, it must be so hard for you missing your man.  I hope that with the advice given you can get your lovely Oakley back and we know that you will do all that you can to help him. Sending hugs your way. xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about oakley jo ........ must be a nightmare for you ........... hope alls well soon j xx


----------



## chanelNo5 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Janice well thats what i read in the "The Book Of The Bitch" but like you say he's frustrated xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Jojo,

I don't have any advise unfortunately but keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything works out for the best. Keep us posted. 

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jo, so sorry that you are having this problem. I guess it depends how much space you have to keep them apart; Romeo's advice is encouraging and I guess she knows about these things. Hope it all works out OK and you are able to use Oakley as a mate as you had intended. His aggression is probably just temporary. A cuddle to you from Izzy for all the stress. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your support ... xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

chanelNo5 said:


> Hi Janice well thats what i read in the "The Book Of The Bitch" but like you say he's frustrated xx


that sounds so funny "the book of the bitch" haha but i know which book you mean ........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Please be sure I will do the best for Oakley ... I love him ...


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Must have been mega-stressful. Poor Oakley - hope harmony returns soon and little Picnic fits in happily. x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Jo Jo - you Love all your dogs and that is why you have done the "right thing" for your home - I think you are amazing Hun x


----------



## chanelNo5 (Aug 19, 2011)

romeo said:


> that sounds so funny "the book of the bitch" haha but i know which book you mean ........


lol x

I think if you don't want to breed from him then get him done but i'm sure when Honey is not in season he'll be fine x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My parents have been fantastic .. they are experienced dog owners and I value their feedback and their help... when my Dad told me Oakley was running in the welsh hillside I cried with joy .. he loves his runs and walks ... wow I miss him but he really is the very best hands, they made me afterall .. they are the best xxx

Neutering is the next step ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

You are very lucky that they are helping you!  

I don't know about these things but it sounds like you have made the best decision. I hope that he calms down and returns to normal happy Oakley for you. xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Jo Jo, It can be a massive shock when instinct takes over your normally docile and obedient pet. Poor Oakley too, he will learn with age and experience but he must feel like a teenager full of hormones and not an idea what to do with himself.
Perhaps the best thing is to have him neutered like you say and pehaps take Honey to an experienced stud dog when you do wish to mate her.
Breeding dogs is never easy so I would just chalk this up to another valuable experience under your belt
I am sure he will be relieved to get back to his normal self too.
I hope none of what I have said sounds patronising its not intended that way at all, these things happen to everyone breeding and learning to breed dogs, so chin up Jo, you will have some gorgeous puppies eventually xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

The breeder maggie came from had two female poodles, one being Maggies mummy, and they were both like mums to the puppies. It's just a hiccup jojo I'm sure things will settle down again. Poor oakley. Poor jojo how stressful! Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen dont sound patronising.... and I value your advice and opinion ... one thing is for sure .. when I do breed .. it will be done well to produce great quality puppies 

His aggression is not normal, I recorded his outburst and am in contact with a dog behaviourist and our vet, so we will do the very best to help him whatever the problem is.. He will not be used as a stud due to the level of aggression shown, but I just want a balanced pet...


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi JoJo.
I just wanted to say I'm so sorry you and yours have had such a stressful week. Poor Oakley. Your parents sound great. I hope everything settles quickly.
Lots of love
Meg x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jojo, was just wondering why you think Oakley might not be suitable for breeding? Surely this aggression is just a temporary blip because his hormones are going nuts?? Wouldn't any entire dog in such close proximity to a bitch in season for a sustained period of time react the same? Do you think he will continue to be aggressive now?

I know you're taking lots of professional advice on this but don't rush in to neutering Oakley until you are 100% sure it's the right thing to do. He out of the way now and is calming down so you can take plenty of time to think everything through. 

Give Picnic and Honey and big cuddle and Ken too!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Dear Jo Jo,just read your blog........how very upsetting for you all,poor you what a strange time it must be for you,firstly to not have Oakley about,and then have all that joy when Picnic came home.......Thinking of you all at this time of very mixed emotions,im sure your boy will be ok,and home soon Bx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The aggression displayed by Oakley was strong and although entire males want to get to a female in season... the display from Oakley was uncontrollable and to be honest scary... it could, I say could be something deeper which was trigger off by the female scent ... I have asked all the questions .. you know what I am like ... and I will go through all the motions to find out what it is.. at the moment I just want him to be in a good state of mind.. his hormones levels were high leaving here and he has become calmer each day .. but he is not 100% and as he has shown this level of aggression towards me I am concerned about using him as a stud... any puppies I breed I want to put my hand on my heart and say they are from the best parents and raised by a loving breeder (me) ... my desire to breed is strong, but they have to be the best ... 

Oakley is my boy, and to have him as a family pet will be good enough for me ... I actually recorded his aggression to show to experts ... I am not too sure about much at the moment .. so forgive me for waffling ..I just want my dog to get all the care and treatment he needs... lump in my throat .. 

I have been Oakleys leader for 11 months and always been in control of any unwanted puppy behaviour.. but he was at another level and I am not ashamed to say I was worried about his unpredictable behaviour and my kids were not allowed near him ...


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Oakley, JoJo. I hope that the experts can help sort things out for you, so that the pack can be back together soon.

Love n hugs
XXX


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Jojo

We are all going on about what a lovely time we had a VW today and you
are home having a crap time..so sorry: No one could care for their dogs
more so I know you will do what is right. I hope it doesn't totally spoil the joy of bringing picnic home..


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

That must have been very scary x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear all this Jojo, must have been terrible for you ... great that your parents were able to come to the rescue and take Oakley for a while. I'm sure you will get expert opinion about what to do, and not to rush into anything.

It must be difficult for all of you ... hope little Picnic is settling and hope things get back to normal for you very soon. :hug:

Sue x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> The aggression displayed by Oakley was strong and although entire males want to get to a female in season... the display from Oakley was uncontrollable and to be honest scary... it could, I say could be something deeper which was trigger off by the female scent ... I have asked all the questions .. you know what I am like ... and I will go through all the motions to find out what it is.. at the moment I just want him to be in a good state of mind.. his hormones levels were high leaving here and he has become calmer each day .. but he is not 100% and as he has shown this level of aggression towards me I am concerned about using him as a stud... any puppies I breed I want to put my hand on my heart and say they are from the best parents and raised by a loving breeder (me) ... my desire to breed is strong, but they have to be the best ...
> 
> Oakley is my boy, and to have him as a family pet will be good enough for me ... I actually recorded his aggression to show to experts ... I am not too sure about much at the moment .. so forgive me for waffling ..I just want my dog to get all the care and treatment he needs... lump in my throat ..
> 
> I have been Oakleys leader for 11 months and always been in control of any unwanted puppy behaviour.. but he was at another level and I am not ashamed to say I was worried about his unpredictable behaviour and my kids were not allowed near him ...




I Think Oakley has reacted like some can with aggression when they probably can't cope with the surge of hormones and having a un-spayed female that close to them.

They can all react differently and some cope better being an intact dog around an unspayed female than others. He is a young dog who as yet has not mated so is probably having a surge of hormone levels and unable to deal with it.

Intact male dogs will often vie for dominance and the chance to win the female. This can lead to fighting between male dogs or it can inspire a dog to act aggressively toward humans that it views as a threat. (This type of aggression is not isolated to intact males though )

So he probably sees you as a threat to Honey and it's getting protective over her and territorial.

I have also read that they can go off their food as well.

Maybe if you still want to consider breeding from him then he would probably need to go away whilst she is in heat until the day you wish them tie?


Lots for you to consider though and at the end of the day you have to put your family's welfare first and that may mean the snip for Oakley.

Anyway sure you are getting plenty of advice from people who know- but I always like to try and help it's just my nature 

Oh yes and whilst I may not be a breeder and may get info via research only and not hands on experience- if I can pass on any info I think may be relevant to help others by whatever means I came across it then I will.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I Think Oakley has reacted like some can with aggression when they probably can't cope with the surge of hormones and having a un-spayed female that close to them.
> 
> They can all react differently and some cope better being an intact dog around an unspayed female than others. He is a young dog who as yet has not mated so is probably having a surge of hormone levels and unable to deal with it.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with above quote you are jumping the gun jojo you will be sorry ,i see this in differant dogs and biches when hormonal vets and behaivorists will say what they think is wrong but we the pro breeders can tell you the real facts ... let me have him for a while ??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

romeo said:


> Totally agree with above quote you are jumping the gun jojo you will be sorry ,i see this in differant dogs and biches when hormonal vets and behaivorists will say what they think is wrong but we the pro breeders can tell you the real facts ... let me have him for a white ??


JoJo - take your time with any decisions over Oakley like others have said. I think breeders would be the best people to consult at this stage as they deal with keeping both males and females together and know how to manage and support an adolescent dog to maturity.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of this development with Oakley, it must be very upsetting. Whatever we say, at the end of the day you were there, you have seen his behaviour first hand....trust your instincts. I always keep at the front of my mind that we are selling puppies to families with children.......no dog is worth a child getting hurt! Not all your customers will have their dogs castrated so As everything is heritable this behaviour also could be carried throughout to offspring. We have never had any aggressive behaviour 
from any of our entire males. If one of ours showed any aggression at all they would not be bred from full stop. Julia xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I value all the advice and care shown on this thread ... and you all know I am as Cockapoo Crazy as they come .. please be sure I will do the very best for all concerned, Oakley, my kids, Honey & Picnic ... Ken & I too ... but I will not give up on Oakley and will not rush into anything .. he is currently is a more relaxed state... 

As for breeding, well when I do it, it will be carried out using the very best bitches and studs .. I want to take pride in what I do, that has always been my aim.. it has to be done well or not at all ... and I am in no rush, it purely is something I want to experience and believe I will do extremely well.. 

I love my cockapoos .. and I will continue to do the very best for them in any situation.. I promise you that... 

Thank you all for your care and support ... 

Just going to call for an Oakley update xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Its seems Oakley has found his place in my parents pack .. my parents own 3 dogs (1 male and 2 bitches) and Oakley is fitting in well .. 

He is enjoying the lovely walks in the valleys .. I miss his energy and his fast runs in the field .. but my Dad is enjoying it for me.

He is still showing some aggression but not to the degree he was with me ... He is ok, not great, but OK and that is good enough for me at the moment....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

At least it's heading in the right direction..as you know I don't know anyting about these kind of things but wishing you good thoughts Jojo - it's leaves a big hole when they are not around!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jo,Jo, Bayley and Holly send you lots of soppy wet kisses


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks friends xxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You know he is in safe hands JoJo and being well looked after. 

Monty sends you extra big licky licks as he says he is a black ( or blue  ) cockapoo like Oakley and they give the best kisses xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Hugs to you , JoJo, I admire your honesty and I wish you all the best in dealing with this situation with Oakley.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Kel said:


> Hugs to you , JoJo, I admire your honesty and I wish you all the best in dealing with this situation with Oakley.


*ditto*
:hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks all for your love and support .. I can feel it coming through my laptop


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope it all works out for you Jo Jo and Oakley xx


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry to read what had happened.....no sensible advice to offer.....just wishing you well and hope all is back to normal soon:hug: xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Jojo. I think you have been very brave to share this post with us. Through your blog your Cockapoo life is being lived in the open and a help to a lot of our new owners.
I have lived with dogs all my life and had the odd one with some level of aggression, this has been with a couple of grumpy old dogs I had taken in. It is a frightening situation to be in when you have children.
I know you love Oakley and have done the right thing to send him to your parents, and if it was me I would consider taking Janice's (romeo) offer to take him for a while.
I hope that he can be rehabilitated and return home, But if in the end you have to re-home him you will have my full support.
Colin.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

just catching up with this post although i hav been catching up regularly via email.i would definately take janice up on her offer,she has years of experience and its definately worth a try because i know how much you love oakley. I do tend to think this is a hormone related thing because if he ere truly aggressive there wouldve been signs,even small ones by now and .he has been a little star.Every dog is different and some can handle being around a girlie in season just getting a little whiny and fustrated,others go in to a complete frenzy and it over whelmes them and i think this is what has happened to oakley although im no expert its a big coincidence that its happened at honeys season,he could probably sense the run up to the season also.If it is his hormones then neutering him would be the best option as it will happen every season even with little picnic hen she is older but neutering him should settle him,in the meantimebig hugs to both you and oakley xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

There seems to be a feeling that we read on many threads about neutering, that to have dogs castrated at whatever age is a cure all......it is not! 

Some facts here: at just over a year old the male dogs' hormones increase significantly ready for sexual maturity. When those hormones kick in they also start to develop the brain into the ADULT MALE......this process can never be undone so castrating over a year old only slightly reduces the hormone levels but will not stop all male sexual behaviour.
On the other end of the time frame: to castrate a dog before 10 months old can affect the natural growth patterns as they need the hormones for growth (without them they can grow long and lanky). Therefore when we are asked our advice we suggest that to castrate a dog between 10 months and 1 year old means your dog will be correctly grown but still have the brain of a big uncomplicated puppy. For those who have met them, Buzz and Yum-Yum are examples of this practice.

In Oakley's case to castrate him now may not eradicate his desire to mate, and the frustrations that will cause. Even castrated males are more than capable and willing to tie with a bitch! 

We don't feel that there is a simple 'cure all' answer here for JoJo and Oakley. She has already indicated that she will seek the opinion of an animal behaviourist and professionals to try to identify the root cause of his aggression and the trigger points. Which we feel is a logical way forward to analyse all the aspects and then make an informed decision and take a course of action that is appropriate bast on facts.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes good points JD- Castration is not a quick fix to cure dogs of problems as many seem to think. ( this is not aimed at JoJo )

Also Monty tied with Milly when she had her first ( and only) season and he had been castrated for about a year before she arrived on the scene!!

And we kept an eye on them- just took my eyes off for a split second whilst washing up and boom!!

Both of them were scared to death- especially poor Monty.

As you know I describe him as the Alan Carr of the dog world and I think I was more shocked that he had it in him


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> There seems to be a feeling that we read on many threads about neutering, that to have dogs castrated at whatever age is a cure all......it is not!
> 
> Some facts here: at just over a year old the male dogs' hormones increase significantly ready for sexual maturity. When those hormones kick in they also start to develop the brain into the ADULT MALE......this process can never be undone so castrating over a year old only slightly reduces the hormone levels but will not stop all male sexual behaviour.
> On the other end of the time frame: to castrate a dog before 10 months old can affect the natural growth patterns as they need the hormones for growth (without them they can grow long and lanky). Therefore when we are asked our advice we suggest that to castrate a dog between 10 months and 1 year old means your dog will be correctly grown but still have the brain of a big uncomplicated puppy. For those who have met them, Buzz and Yum-Yum are examples of this practice.
> ...


i to agree with the comments quoted i had a dog back that was casterated at 6mths he was a complete pain in the a....! he mated everything and tied and even was obsesed about girls not in season ....we found him a home in a monastry !!!! haha he is settled with a nice family in cyprus ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinking of you JoJo ,just read what happened on your blog it must of been scary,i also read the link about puppy nipping which is worrying me now as on that link it says if they are still nipping you or your clothes after 4 mths this could mean your puppy might have agression problems as an adult??

Thanks also for the info on castration everyone my vets told me to get Buddy done at 6mths but im going to try and hold out till after 10 mths now ive read this thread.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thinking of you JoJo ,just read what happened on your blog it must of been scary,i also read the link about puppy nipping which is worrying me now as on that link it says if they are still nipping you or your clothes after 4 mths this could mean your puppy might have agression problems as an adult??
> 
> Thanks also for the info on castration everyone my vets told me to get Buddy done at 6mths but im going to try and hold out till after 10 mths now ive read this thread.


What link was that Donna?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> What link was that Donna?


It's in Jojo's blog under "Problems with Oakley" ... the link is in the "Grumpy Gran's" response. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't have any advice I am afraid but I hope that it all works out ok and you get your Oakley back. I know that you will do what is best for him and your family and only you know what the last week has been like. I hope that you have not been put off from sharing your journey as this is how we all learn, by sharing experiences and advice about our dogs. It is a shame if you have to think twice before sharing information but as you can tell from the posts on here, you have lots of friends even if most of us are online buddies  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

yes i agree its not always a cure to castrate but if jojo is going to end up just keeping him as a pet its unfair to keep him entire,thats all i meant xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a turmoil of a week this has been for you, Jojo. It must have created a big crisis of confidence, but with the advice and offers of help, can see it being a great leap forward for you when this episode passes, whatever you decide to do. I can't offer much, I am afraid, but I am thinking of you both and hoping for the best possible outcome. Hugs.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I really hope that everything is ok Jojo, you are a great mama and we all know how much you love your Poo's 

I think you're a credit to all hobby breeders - you're dedicated to ensure that the pups you bring into the world will be healthy and happy and even though you dreamed of breeding Oakley you don't want to risk passing any agression down. I think you're awesome and want to thank you! If we ever think about getting another Poo and you were going to have a litter I would definately go see you and I know your pups would be super amazing!!


----------

